# Bids dot com be beddy beddy bad for Bickie



## Miss Vickie (Dec 13, 2006)

Have you guys ever checked it out? It's an online auction for jewelry (and fine art, too). It's a bit like Ebay but with a different interface and everything is sold through them.

Oh wow. Wowee wow wow. They have stuff for all prices ranges, all styles, colors and gems. It's loverly. And dangerous.

Click me. I dare ya.


----------



## ripley (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm already trying to deal with an ebay addiction, so I am not clicking, you bad influence you.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 14, 2006)

its a good thing that my money is short right now, i'd probably spend a lot there  I love to buy jewelry but i hardly wear it other than my wedding band


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 14, 2006)

I went and looked - and there's very interesting stuff there. I even like the interface. But... what's the dealio? Where's the stuff come from? It's selling far below the 'comparable' price, which isn't odd, but it's even below what seems anywhere _near _profitable. Unless the pictures are just WAY too good, and the stuff is actually crap. Either I'm missing something, or this is veering towards the "too good to be true" category. 

Have you bought anything yet? I'd like to hear from someone that's actually gone through the process a few times.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm not sure, Sammie. I have ordered a couple of things that are inexpensive so I'll let you know. Some of the women I work with who are jewelry hounds swear by the place. I think it's probably manufacturers who have too many that they're trying to unload. Often there are the same pieces released more than once, so that's what I suspect.

I'll let you know how it goes once I get the necklaces I purchased.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 14, 2006)

Ah, that might make sense - I've seen several duplicate items posted. 

Looking forward to see what you bought!


----------



## Ivy (Dec 14, 2006)

i know where my christmas money will be going.


----------



## Risible (Dec 14, 2006)

*licks lips* *bites lips* *closes Bidz window* *opens Bidz window (no way. that can't be the right price)* *closes Bidz window*

Can't afford to buy one more thing this year. But what an awesome site. I'm interested in hearing about your purchases, Miss Vickie.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh, you are eeeeeevil, posting that thang.

I imbibed. Heavily. Addictively. Droolingly. I will be more bejeweled soon.

*rummages around in junk drawer for missing willpower*


----------



## Mini (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh, Christ, they've got watches, too. 

You're mean, Vickie. Very mean.


----------



## Tina (Dec 15, 2006)

Gah. I'm safe; I can't afford it anyway. 

But, good God, this one is dangerous.


----------



## Jane (Dec 15, 2006)

I thought I liked you, Vickie. Now they like me WAY TOO much.

Did I mention my Christmas shopping is now done?


----------



## missaf (Dec 16, 2006)

Jewelry doesn't make me drool.

This does, though


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 17, 2006)

Hee. I'm sorry, you guys. Feel free to blame me once your credit card statements come. 

And Missaf, that's one smokin' machine. What kind is it?


----------



## Jane (Dec 17, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Hee. I'm sorry, you guys. Feel free to blame me once your credit card statements come.
> 
> And Missaf, that's one smokin' machine. What kind is it?



Oh, I will, Vickie. So much easier than dealing with my own lack of self-control, don't you know. LOL


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 18, 2006)

Okay so tell me. Am I the only one who finds this offensive?http://www.bids.com/ht/prod?lotID=16588749&live=1

I'm not even a Christian and I find something so very wrong about a cross made of diamonds, with rubies used to signify the stigmata. Yipes!


----------



## missaf (Dec 18, 2006)

That's more of a Catholic-iconic kinda thing. I wouldn't go for it, either, but well, one man's treasure...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 19, 2006)

missaf said:


> That's more of a Catholic-iconic kinda thing. I wouldn't go for it, either, but well, one man's treasure...



I never thought of it as that. It just seemed gaudy and tacky and.... gave me the shivers. But thinking of it in the iconic way makes it a little less tacky to me and less like a fancy version of those glow in the dark dashboard Jesus's.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 19, 2006)

Jane said:


> Oh, I will, Vickie. So much easier than dealing with my own lack of self-control, don't you know. LOL



Hey as long as I don't have to pay the bills (I have enough fun payin' my own...) you can blame me all you like. Last night I was giving the woman at work who started us all on it a hard time, saying "Oh geez, thanks a lot. Do you have any idea what you started?" She laughed and showed me her jewelry that she got -- all of it from bids.com. All of it very nice and cheap. So then naturally several other coworkers of mine had to log on and see what the buzz was about.

Should we buy stock in it, maybe?


----------



## missaf (Dec 19, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I never thought of it as that. It just seemed gaudy and tacky and.... gave me the shivers. But thinking of it in the iconic way makes it a little less tacky to me and less like a fancy version of those glow in the dark dashboard Jesus's.


 
Yeah, if you think of the respect and awe that the crucifixion has for Catholics, the ideal of the precious stones representing the stigmata is chilling, but also precious. I'm not saying Christians don't revere the Crucifixion, just most choose to place emphasis on the Resurrection rather than the death.


----------



## Jane (Dec 19, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Hey as long as I don't have to pay the bills (I have enough fun payin' my own...) you can blame me all you like. Last night I was giving the woman at work who started us all on it a hard time, saying "Oh geez, thanks a lot. Do you have any idea what you started?" She laughed and showed me her jewelry that she got -- all of it from bids.com. All of it very nice and cheap. So then naturally several other coworkers of mine had to log on and see what the buzz was about.
> 
> Should we buy stock in it, maybe?



Yes, I do think it would be a good investment. Now I'm trying to figure out who to give what to for Christmas.

Yes, I found the Jesus thing to be disturbing when I saw it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 19, 2006)

It's incredibly hard to use bid dot com with dialup. 

Not impossible... just incredibly hard.


----------



## JadeRose (Dec 20, 2006)

I just saw this thread....I actually did quite a bit of my gift shopping through bidz LAST YEAR. The stuff was good & 'cheap' I loved the $1 auctions. Why I got a feeling now more people know about it, now it will be harder to get them that cheap anymore.


----------



## moonvine (Dec 20, 2006)

I think buying jewelry online would be a hurdle I'd find difficult to cross. I like to see it and hold it and try it on. I buy *everything* else online though - clothes, electronics, etc. Wonder why I have a thing about jewelry?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 21, 2006)

Okay so I got my first bids shipment. I have to say the quality is good and the pendants look just like the picture. One of them is a wee bit smaller than I'd imagined, and the other is considerably bigger, so its important to look at the measurements when ordering. Very nice stuff. I'm not disappointed at all. I probably wouldn't have paid the "comparable" price, but then I'm pretty miserly when it comes to jewelry.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 28, 2006)

Dear Bickie - 

bids dot com, 
my jewelry box, 
my credit card company
.... all love you

However... my checkbook would like you to step outside for a moment. 

I just got my first shipment, and I'm _very _pleased :wubu: :bounce:. Dammit. 

I'm planning the intervention for someowhere mid-January-ish. RSVP - refreshments will be served.


----------



## gypsy (Jan 6, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> It's incredibly hard to use bid dot com with dialup.
> 
> Not impossible... just incredibly hard.



Did I not tell you that Emple should get you cable internet for xmas? Or did you not tell him?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 6, 2007)

We've looked into it - for now we can't get it (it's complicated). The best we could do for now is a dialup accelerator - which, seems to improve things quite a bit.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 6, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> However... my checkbook would like you to step outside for a moment.



Maybe your checkbook should have a talk with my checkbook.  



> I just got my first shipment, and I'm _very _pleased :wubu: :bounce:. Dammit.



I had the same response. So far I've liked everything I've gotten, including two gorgeous bracelets -- and I was never a "bracelet person." Dammit.



> I'm planning the intervention for someowhere mid-January-ish. RSVP - refreshments will be served.



I'll bring the laptop with the wireless connection. You know, so we can... um... erm... I mean... *ahem*

I got it BAAAAAD.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, ladies, having heard the glowing reports, I jumped in and got this:

http://ht.bidz.com/ht/prod?lotID=17181519

I'll let you know when it arrives.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 28, 2007)

OK, I may have to BLOCK THIS SITE FROM MY COMPUTER. 

http://ht.bidz.com/ht/prod?lotID=17225280

http://ht.bidz.com/ht/prod?lotID=17222814

http://ht.bidz.com/ht/prod?lotID=17194405


----------



## Jane (Jan 28, 2007)

Boy, do I know that feeling, Moon.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 28, 2007)

Anyone else feel like showing off their auction wins? I'm trying to get a feel for what a "good deal" is. Right now I'm thinking 10% of "compare at" price.


----------



## Friday (Feb 2, 2007)

Bad Bickie, bad, bad Bickie. You've got me now. Bidding on a tanzanite ring for my niece. This could be bode berry, berry bad for my potential kitchen remod.


----------



## moonvine (Feb 8, 2007)

I got a stunning tanzanite ring, but they aren't so cheap as the first ones I bought.

http://ht.bidz.com/ht/prod?lotID=17393376


----------



## Jes (Feb 8, 2007)

moonvine said:


> I got a stunning tanzanite ring, but they aren't so cheap as the first ones I bought.
> 
> http://ht.bidz.com/ht/prod?lotID=17393376



that's a pretty good price, yes definitely, but i wouldn't pay much more for it. the carat weight is nice, but the stones aren't gem quality. which isn't to say there's anything wrong with that, as you may prefer the color of these stones, but they can't charge you a premium for them, so $699 is a ridiculous estimate, in my opinion.

Now, if the 3 mines still producing tanzanite do indeed get mined out, and if the cartel steps up its re-ordering of the levels of color saturation, and if it's true that no more rough is coming out of tanzania, you'll get closer to that $699 retail price for sure. I think the price will start to go sky-high for this single-source gemstone because of the way it's being marketed, the cartel that's now in place, the issue with the rough possibly not being exported and the color issue.

One to watch, for sure. And i know you are, since you said it's one of your faves.


----------



## moonvine (Feb 8, 2007)

Jes said:


> that's a pretty good price, yes definitely, but i wouldn't pay much more for it. the carat weight is nice, but the stones aren't gem quality. which isn't to say there's anything wrong with that, as you may prefer the color of these stones, but they can't charge you a premium for them, so $699 is a ridiculous estimate, in my opinion.



Yeah, they also tend to use 10 karat instead of 14 karat gold for the settings. I agree $699 is a ridiculous estimate. I have noticed the opals are not good quality either. I have *seen* good tanzanite (in fact I tried on a pair of tanzanite earrings that cost as much as a car), but at the prices they charge I'd be afraid to wear them.



> Now, if the 3 mines still producing tanzanite do indeed get mined out, and if the cartel steps up its re-ordering of the levels of color saturation, and if it's true that no more rough is coming out of tanzania, you'll get closer to that $699 retail price for sure. I think the price will start to go sky-high for this single-source gemstone because of the way it's being marketed, the cartel that's now in place, the issue with the rough possibly not being exported and the color issue.
> 
> One to watch, for sure. And i know you are, since you said it's one of your faves.



I thought tanzanite was already sky high. Ugh. You used to be able to get it cheaply in the carribean, but no more (carribean topaz is also out of control IMHO and it is *topaz*, for crying out loud). 

I tend towards cheaper jewelry because I don't want to worry about losing it, having it stolen, or whatnot.

What do you think of this, Jes?

http://www.shopdi.com/category.cfm?...=true&by_mat=true&nav_ID=Tanzanite_price_100#

I think these prices are insane for carribean topaz. I'm not sure how to tell a good carribean topaz from a bad one, though.

http://www.shopdi.com/category.cfm?...67&by_cat=true&by_mat=false&nav_ID=coll_72_c0

http://www.shopdi.com/category.cfm?...80&by_cat=true&by_mat=false&nav_ID=coll_72_c0

Anyway I generally buy inexpensive jewelry. However, I'm buying so much on Bidz at $20 and $30 a pop I may need to reconsider and buy one nice piece?

The good thing, though, is that I don't buy it as investment to try to resell and make a profit on later...I buy it cuz I like it..and I think there is a market for 10k gold rather than plated stuff...so you can still have "real" stuff but it isn't super expensive..


----------



## Tina (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow. That first carribean topaz is gorgeous.


----------



## moonvine (Feb 8, 2007)

Tina said:


> Wow. That first carribean topaz is gorgeous.



Carribean topaz is my second favorite stone..I don't own any though. But doesn't stop me from looking.


----------



## Jes (Feb 8, 2007)

moonvine said:


> Yeah, they also tend to use 10 karat instead of 14 karat gold for the settings. I agree $699 is a ridiculous estimate. I have noticed the opals are not good quality either. I have *seen* good tanzanite (in fact I tried on a pair of tanzanite earrings that cost as much as a car), but at the prices they charge I'd be afraid to wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me answer quickly--some 90-plus % of gemstones are treated in some way to enhance color (or even to eliminate the look of certain inclusions--lasers are being used for this purpose with diamonds, now). Generally speaking, heat is used. Ever notice how there is white topaz, sky blue topaz, london blue topaz, pink topaz, etc? Topaz can come in just about any color of the rainbow, but it's been heat treated to bring out that color. VERY few gemstones are natural. Most fall on a spectrum of color depending on how long they've been heat treated. While there ARE natural pink diamonds (mined from the Argyle mines in Australia), most colored diamonds are irradiated to achieve their color. This means that a 1 carat black diamond can cost you just a few hundred dollars--in essence, it was a 'white diamond' gone bad...something with visible carbon, something with bad color, etc. Maybe it was badly cut, and its refractive index is now too far gone. When it's jet black, you can't see what the problems were! Which, again, isn't said to diminish anyone's enjoyment of that stone, if you have it.

Another form of manipulating a stone is coating it. That's what Caribbean topaz is. It's been processed and it's just a semi-precious topaz that's popular in the Caribbean. I believe the process used is to make this stone is called vapor dispersion. Tiny flakes of color are added either to the table of the stone, or the pavilion. 

You want to look for a lab that does good work (and I have no data on that, or any sense of how you'd find out). They dont' produce the STONES, they just buy them, so if the stone is bad to begin with, they can't fix that. The heating, or other process, of the stone CAN damage the stone. Make sure you don't see fissures, chips or anything you'd look for in any other kind of gem. 

In terms of the durability of the stones--topaz ranks as an 8 on the Mohs scale of hardness (diamonds set the scale at 10). The coating is permanent, once it's been applied, at least in terms of typical wear. You want to be careful of the cleaner you use to clean it. I would suggest cleaners meant for porous stones (turquoise, opals) and/or pearls. I don't quite know HOW cleaning solutions would affect the vapor dispersion treatment, but it's smart to play it safe. Even gentle soap and water would work, I'd think.

Anyway, I think you probably knew most of this, so I don't know if the info has helped, but it strikes me that b/c it's a lab to lab thing (and not something inherent in the stone, since C Topaz is just a treatment), YOU are the beta, as it were. Look at the stone. Do you see inclusions? Do you think the microscopic color flakes were applied well? Do you see cracks, etc.? Is the effect even? That's probably all you need to know.

I'm convinced that the Caribbean has gotten a reputation for having inexpensive stones and now, it's capitalized on that, and doesn't. As you said, C Topaz is TOPAZ. That's only a semi-precious stone. If you like it, that's all that matters, so spend what you feel is appropriate.

Finally, I have my better pieces of jewelry insured. Now, that doesnt' mean I want to lose them or would be happy to lose them. I would DIE if I lost the family pieces I have. Still, for not that much money, you can at least get your money back, or a replacement value (depending on what sort of insurance you have). I would suggest that anyone who wants to insure pieces have them appraised first (and most places need you to do this anyway). It's fairly inexpensive, and can also indicate to you if your mounting is secure, if your prongs are secure, etc. Many places that sell you jewelry will let you come in every 6 months to have everything checked out, for free.


----------



## Jes (Feb 8, 2007)

did i scare everyone into silence? d'oh.


----------



## Friday (Feb 8, 2007)

Nope, I'm still waiting to get the 2 things I ordered before I make anymore comments.


----------



## Friday (Feb 9, 2007)

The ring I bought for my niece (14 kt white gold and 5 cts of tanzanites) came today. It's a pretty thing. After the earrings I ordered for me show up I'll take them both to the appraiser and see what she says. I'm pretty sure the ring isn't worth the $549 they are claiming but I think that it's well worth the $80 I paid. We'll see.


----------



## Jes (Feb 9, 2007)

Friday said:


> The ring I bought for my niece (14 kt white gold and 5 cts of tanzanites) came today. It's a pretty thing. After the earrings I ordered for me show up I'll take them both to the appraiser and see what she says. I'm pretty sure the ring isn't worth the $549 they are claiming but I think that it's well worth the $80 I paid. We'll see.



I definitely think that's a reasonable price!! If the stories are true, and tanzanite is a 1 generation gemstone (I'm on the fence, but I'm no gemologist), then you'll be happy to have ANY of it, even if it's not gem color! I recently bought about a carat's worth of loose rounds (rounds are fairly rare in tanzanite, for whatever reason. Maybe because of the cleavage of the stone? I'll admit I know less about that than I should) just to HAVE. they're not gemmy at all, but I guess I bought into the hype that they might be gone sooner rather than later!


----------



## moonvine (Feb 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> did i scare everyone into silence? d'oh.



Not at all, I just never have time to post from home. I've just been pondering the price of tanzanite. I knew about the mines - they always try to scare you on cruises - "there are only THREE mines in the WORLD and when they are mined out, there won't be any more tanzanite!"

Mystic topaz, I guess I knew it was a process, but I'm not clear on how you tell it is topaz under the coating and not, say, glass or CZ or something.


----------



## Jes (Feb 9, 2007)

moonvine said:


> Not at all, I just never have time to post from home. I've just been pondering the price of tanzanite. I knew about the mines - they always try to scare you on cruises - "there are only THREE mines in the WORLD and when they are mined out, there won't be any more tanzanite!"
> 
> Mystic topaz, I guess I knew it was a process, but I'm not clear on how you tell it is topaz under the coating and not, say, glass or CZ or something.



Right. Because they also treat CZs with vapor dispersion, you're absolutely right. Unless you have a way of checking the chemical and optical properties of the stone, and the growth structure and all of that, I really don't know. It probably comes down to a combination of reputable jewelry seller and the price not being anything so exorbitant that if you find out it's just pretty, instead of genuine (not the worst thing in the world if you're going for looks, which we tend to do in accessories!), you have to mortgage the house. 

As far as tanzanite, I think you're smart to be doing what you're doing. The larger the stone you can get, the better, even if you're not in the gem color range. My sense is you actually prefer the lilac to the traditional color, yes? But having a certain amount of it, in the shapes and colors you like, will guarantee you get SOME before it's gone, if indeed that happens. 

I suspect it won't happen for a while. The Gem peeps recently added tanzanite to the birthstone chart, and it's the 21st c. gemstone for childbirth--meaning, it's now the 'traditional' stone to give a woman upon the birth of a child. I feel those things wouldn't be practical if there's 20 ct. of rough left in the mines. The stone IS 1000 times more rare than diamonds, true, but diamonds are nowhere as rare as we're led to believe!


----------



## Friday (Feb 11, 2007)

I got my earring yesterday. Two good sized cushion cut peridot with excellent, deep color. One has a small but visible inclusion if you look closely. The 'diamonds' set around them are laughable and I'm barely able to see them but the way they are set makes the 14k white gold settings look lacy and I like that
Definitely not worth the $1600 they claim, but I'm happy at $149.


----------



## Jes (Feb 12, 2007)

Wait, have I told you my peridot fun-fact? it's kind of neat.


----------



## Friday (Feb 12, 2007)

Well???

Let's hear it girlie since we have our own private thread going at this point.:happy:


----------



## Jes (Feb 12, 2007)

I can never recall if I said so or not...I think I emailed the info to someone.

ANYHOO: peridot is the only extraterrestrial stone (we know of). Meteors that have fallen from Mars, etc., have traces of peridot (olivine) in them--proving that Martians are probably up there lookin' well accessorized.

So when you wear them, tell people they're your martian earrings.

i love cushion cuts and just found a good price in 8 by 8 mm. cushion cut chinese peridot (apparently the chinese have closed the mines there, now so it's getting more rare). i wish I had a use for them b/c it was a good deal.

I have this weird thing where I want to eat gemstones. Is that like...adult accessory pica?


----------



## supersoup (Feb 12, 2007)

i walk away from this thread with far more knowledge than before. thanks kids.


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2007)

So my birthstone is extraterrestrial in origin. How appropriate is *that*.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 17, 2007)

Oooh.. This thread is going to get me into trouble. I'm addicted to bidding for pearl necklaces hoping one will slip by for 5$ or so, and no one will notice. I got a pink pearl necklace today for 15$, and if it comes home and is beautiful, I might wear it for the wedding...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 1, 2007)

How fabulous are these?! 



























All sterling silver, averaging about 5-7 inches wide, 3-5 inches high. Gorgeous! I've seen them on Amazon and other sites, selling much higher than they're going for on Bids (but no where near the Bids 'compare' prices).


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 5, 2007)

Just me on the silver purses, eh? LOL - okay. 

Hey... didja ever wonder who you're bidding against at Bidz? Users can't see other user's accounts - so... how do we know we're not bidding against Bidz employees driving up the price? If they succeed, we pay higher. If they don't - the item just gets relisted. 

I'm not too worried, since I'm still getting stuff at a low cost - but still. 

I wonder. 

Don't mind me, suspicion is required to live in NY.


----------



## Risible (Mar 5, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Just me on the silver purses, eh? LOL - okay.
> 
> Hey... didja ever wonder who you're bidding against at Bidz? Users can't see other user's accounts - so... how do we know we're not bidding against Bidz employees driving up the price? If they succeed, we pay higher. If they don't - the item just gets relisted.
> 
> ...



I wondered about that too, Sam. I've bought several things from Bidz ever since being turned on to it by this thread.

There have been two items that I've won that had multiples and I followed them both just out of curiosity to see if I'd "won" or "lost" in the final bid price. Curiously (or perhaps not) the price was the same in both cases to within a buck or two ($50 items, both). Things that make me go hmmmm.

BTW, loved the purses also. I'm not into shoes due to the fact that I hate wearing shoes because they are so uncomfortable (left ankle fusion, feet swelling) so I don't indulge in the shoes, but I love the handbags. So your post definitely caught my eye. I need a little evening handbag. In the end, I thought I'd probably go vintage if I was to go for one of the little mesh bags that I've always admired, an example of which you had posted. But there's no denyin' that any one of them would look awful good in my little collection.


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2007)

They are adorable. I especially like BG. Fortunately, I couldn't find them on the site when I looked.


----------



## Anna (Mar 6, 2007)

I keep looking but can't seem to see. Can you bid internationaly? I would love to get somethings myspelf. 

Hope someone can help.


Hugs
Anna


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Dix! Yeah, I'm pretty sure you can - I know they certainly ship to several countries, and all you need to pay is either paypal, or credit cards. Shouldn't be any problem with it, but what I'd do in your case is register (no payment information needed for that) and then click the live chat button - they can answer any questions for you.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 9, 2007)

Anna said:


> I keep looking but can't seem to see. Can you bid internationaly? I would love to get somethings myspelf.
> 
> Hope someone can help.
> 
> ...



I've seen people bidding from other countries. Their country flags show up, and I know I've seen the UK flag, as well as the Canadian flag.

I'm still loving my stuff, but have been too busy to participate much in the thread with pics and stuff. I get lots of compliments, and really enjoy my baubles.


----------



## GenericGeek (Mar 12, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Okay so tell me. Am I the only one who finds this offensive?http://www.bids.com/ht/prod?lotID=16588749&live=1
> 
> I'm not even a Christian and I find something so very wrong about a cross made of diamonds, with rubies used to signify the stigmata. Yipes!




*No way* that's a "compare at $2150.00" crucifix. Heck, they even left out the cross!

They forgot to stick a ruby in one of His sides, and there should've been a crown of thorns, too. (Made out of what? Marcasite?)


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 13, 2007)

Holy mackerel -- that's the fugliest thing I've ever seen (the diamond and ruby crucifix, that is)...


----------



## gypsy (Mar 17, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> How fabulous are these?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bloody hell, Sammie. I couldn't fit all the crap I keep in my purse in those!  Pretty, sure. Practical? Hell no.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 17, 2007)

They're not supposed to be practical, you nut. They're for evenings out, dress occasions - not every day. 

All I'd slip in there is a driver's license, cash, lipstick and cell phone. 

And what were you doing up at 1:10am, young lady???


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2008)

Vickie, Vickie, Vickie. You are my friend but you should never, never, never have done this to me. I think 'Man, they got that for $***! I should have bid on that.'...and then I bid on something else. My excuse lately is looking for a 50th b-day present for Sis. I better NEVER tell her about this place.


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2008)

Look what you made me do Vick!






I actually didn't think $120 was too bad. It's white gold with a satin finish. The topaz is a 1.9 ct checkerboard cut (the diamond are grains of sand).

Of course, that isn't the one I want for my sister. That would be this one...





It will cost me a wee bit more than the topaz. I'm going to offer to sell it to her BF as an engagement ring if he's leaning that way. If not, she gets it for her 50th. She loves emeralds and diamonds.

Got it!!!

All your fault Vickers.


----------



## Risible (Mar 3, 2008)

Oooooo, nice, Friday! Um, a dozen freshly-baked, honey-glazed, buttery baklava for the emeralds and diamond? Two dozen? 

And, oh yes, I've also been tempted into that Land of Big Trouble and Bad Medicine - aka Bidz.


----------



## Jane (Mar 3, 2008)

I avoid it like the plague now.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 3, 2008)

Hee. Yeah I've gotten in big trouble with some of my co-workers who blame me for the money they're spending. But hey, I was told about it by another one of my colleagues so I was really just the middle, erm, man.

I can't even go there now, because I'll be bad. Very bad. And since I'm getting a new wedding ring (should be done this month!) I have to lie low.

Glad you're enjoying it, Friday. And I think you definitely SHOULD tell her about it.  Spread the wealth, eh?


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sure their 'retail prices' are a bit inflated, but 10% of retail is just too good to pass up.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't know if any of you have ever had any of your Bidz buys appraised, but if you have I'm very curious how the appraised value stacked up against what you paid. I paid $100 for a watch for my nephew's graduation present almost a year ago and it appraised for $540. I was pleased to say the least. It is however the only piece I ever had appraised.


----------

